# Chicago Area Mbuna Keepers - Where do you get rock?



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure how many Chicagoans are on these forums, but I guess I'll find out.

I've found some landscape suppliers around here on Google... planning to give them a call this week, but I'm wondering if anyone on here has found a good place in the Chicago area.

I'm trying to get some river rock or some cobblestone (pretty much something round) or something along those lines at a reasonable (non-pet store) price.

http://www.tclandscapesupply.com/

http://lakestreetsupply.com/

http://www.andersonlandscapesupply.com/index.html

These are the places I've tracked down. Not sure if I'll be able to get them to sell me some stuff by the pound as it seems they deal in large bulk.

Any idea how many lbs (ballpark) I would need to properly do a 48x18x24 tank?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

This is the place to go, one in Bloomingdale.. I paid like 40 bucks for 100 + lbs if i remember correctly. Think my total was around 180 lbs.

http://www.platthillnursery.com/

They should have the yard open now.

Here is my tank.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome... that's exactly the type of recommendation I was hoping for. Thanks!

:thumb:


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I go to a place in Bolingbrook:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/tim-wallace-landscape-supply-bolingbrook

Love the look of "Aqua Boulders" they sell...










p.s.
I hope the Mods don't mind this type of thread.


----------



## Wei Fun (Mar 1, 2003)

Those "Aqua Boulders" do look nice. :thumb:

I generally frequented The Stone Center in Lisle, which had a decent selection and the further benefit that they were by far the closest to me.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Just picked up these rocks..

Midnight Blue Cobblers from Platt Hill $80 bucks for 260 pounds :thumb:


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks very nice.

BTW, Cromak, were you the one who had put in the quickrete medium sand a few months back and pulled it out because you were having issues with it?

I bought a couple bags of this because I noticed a mostly positive response on the forums, but I saw your post after the fact and it seems you had some issues long term. I'd rather not even use it if it's going to be a problem. Will probably have to hit Halogen pool supply soon for some pool filter sand.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

yes, overall the sand worked fine but one thing i didn't do was rinse it. It's actually very clean but i did not realize how dusty it was going to be. This was after I already dumped it in the tank.. Another thing I didn't like about it is how fine the sand really was.. It gets sucked up so easily when cleaning and also gets blown around the water very easily.. My AC HOB would suck up so much sand and would constantly be grinding from sand in the impeller. I ended up putting a pre filter sponge on it which helped a lot but in the end decided to remove it and go with a nice black moon sand. The moon sand has been fantastic, never flies around the tank and sinks instantly, very nice grain size and heavy..

I would do a pool filter sand since the grain size is much larger.. I just spent the money on the good stuff.. cost me 120 bucks for 100 pounds  but worth it imo to do it right..


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

jrf said:


> I go to a place in Bolingbrook:
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/tim-wallace-landscape-supply-bolingbrook
> 
> ...


jrf those rocks look GREAT :thumb:


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks krfhsf. Until I started keeping fish, I just didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have the same appreciation for nice rocks. :lol:


----------



## Jimring (Jan 30, 2011)

Try Schwake (sp) in DesPlaines. Last time I was there, they had a huge variety.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Jimring said:


> Try Schwake (sp) in DesPlaines. Last time I was there, they had a huge variety.


This was by far the closest place to me, so I stopped in today.

Just bought like 300 lbs of rocks! Went a little nuts. 

I noticed that one of them looks like it has what looks like rust on it though... guess I'll see if it'll clean off :-?

Now on to looking up how to prepare 300 lbs of rocks for a fish tank.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Just powerwash them or take a strong hose to them.. The rust stuff is normal, i have some on my rocks.. Just make sure its not rust colored dust.. Hosing them off should remove whatever is there, if it's dust or a slight stain.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Powerwashing is all it'll take? No baking, boiling, scrubbing or anything along those lines?

Please tell me this is true :drooling:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope all those rocks you see in my tank above I washed in my sink with one of those pull out hoses and used a brush.. very easy


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, does anyone think I went overboard? Is 300 lbs of rock too much for a 90?


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Cromak said:


> Nope all those rocks you see in my tank above I washed in my sink with one of those pull out hoses and used a brush.. very easy


Awesome... just water and scrubbing I'm guessing?

Thanks for all the help, Cromak (and everybody else who posted in here).


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep water scrub I have 260lbs in my 90


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

DavidH said:


> Also, does anyone think I went overboard? Is 300 lbs of rock too much for a 90?


Have 440# in my 125 so I am certainly not one to think so!


----------

